# How much oil? Craftsman 8/25



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

I want to change the oil in my Craftsman (c950-52677-9) SB and I'm going to use Synthetic 5w 30. I have a manual that's similar to my model but no where does it state how much oil to add. Anyone know the proper amount of oil for my blower?

My Engine number is 143.806022. serial: 9171B The last letter/number is hard to tell.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

assuming it is a Tecumseh 8hp then roughly 24oz, Less than a qt is all these need. Put a little light and check the level as you don't want to overfill.


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> assuming it is a Tecumseh 8hp then roughly 24oz, Less than a qt is all these need. Put a little light and check the level as you don't want to overfill.


Yup that's the engine, thanks for the answer i'll go slow to make sure I don't overfill.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Paxonator said:


> Yup that's the engine, thanks for the answer i'll go slow to make sure I don't overfill.


After you put in the first 22 OZ or so, wait a several minutes before checking the oil as it takes a while for it all to run down into the crankcase. Give it the same amount of time when sneaking up on the full mark as well. Once you have it full, make a note of how much of the 32 OZ bottle of oil is left and now you know the oil capacity of your engine. Write down the number in your manual for future reference :nerd:


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

skutflut said:


> After you put in the first 22 OZ or so, wait a several minutes before checking the oil as it takes a while for it all to run down into the crankcase. Give it the same amount of time when sneaking up on the full mark as well. Once you have it full, make a note of how much of the 32 OZ bottle of oil is left and now you know the oil capacity of your engine. Write down the number in your manual for future reference :nerd:


Pro Tip! I've started a Word file keeping track of miscellaneous things for this snowblower to help me later. I'll definitely be writing this down as well.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

TecumsehPower
4-CYCLE ENGINE OIL
shown with model names prior to 2004
CLASSIFICATIONS: “SL/SJ"
DO NOT USE 10W40
CAPACITIES:
Engine Model ml Oz.
All LAV, TVS, LEV, OVRM ................................ 630 21
ECV, TNT .......................................................... 630 21
V & VH50-70 ..................................................... 810 27
TVM 125, 140 ................................................... 810 27
TVM 170-220 .................................................... 960 32
VM70-100, HHM80 ........................................... 960 32
VH100 ............................................................... 1500 50
All VLV .............................................................. 810 27
VSK90-100 ......................................................... 630 21
OVM120, OVXL120, 125 .................................. 960 32
OHV11-13 Without Filter ................................... 960 32
OHV11-13 With Filter .........................................1170 39
OHV13.5-17 With Filter ..................................... 1800 61
OHV13.5-17 Without Filter ................................ 1650 55
TVT691 With Filter ............................................ 2150 71
TVT691 Without Filter ....................................... 1950 64
H, HSK30-35 ..................................................... 630 21
HS, HSSK40-50 ................................................ 630 21
H, HH, HSK50-70 ............................................. 570 19
OHH/OHSK50-70 ............................................. 630 21
HMSK, HM70-100 ............................................. 720 26
OHSK80-100 .................................................... 720 26
OHM120, OHSK110*-130 ................................. 840 28
HH100,120, OH120-180 ................................... 1560 52


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

Taurus04 said:


> TecumsehPower
> 4-CYCLE ENGINE OIL
> shown with model names prior to 2004
> CLASSIFICATIONS: “SL/SJ"
> ...


I saw this list but how do I know exactly what engine mine is? I googled my engine part number but nothing really came up that related to these names.

*EDIT*
I found this after googling 143.806022: HM80-155309P

So HM80 is my engine model? I don't see it on that list though.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Taurus04 said:


> TecumsehPower
> 4-CYCLE ENGINE OIL
> shown with model names prior to 2004
> CLASSIFICATIONS: “SL/SJ"
> ...





Paxonator said:


> I saw this list but how do I know exactly what engine mine is? I googled my engine part number but nothing really came up that related to these names.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I found this after googling 143.806022: HM80-155309P
> ...


I think you have the "HMSK, HM70-100" noted in red above.

My 2002 OHV Tecumseh 318cc (OHSK110) also takes 26 US ozs ( 0.76 liters) according to owner manual and my refill. A little less than the table (0.84 liters 28 US ozs), not sure what the * means.

Good luck.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Canadian ounces are bigger than US. I believe a U.S. quart is about the same as a Liter or 26 Imperial (cdn) ounces.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Possibly 26oz but when you drain it not all the oil comes out no matter how hard you try and 24pz seems to be what these engines will take.


----------

